# need help with this bid due in 2 days!



## jnmaricic (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks for looking and hopefully helping out. past three years i have been a sub so first real big bid so here gos:

bid needs to before 2'' to 4'', in excess of 4'' to 8'', greater than 8'' with no limit

snowplowing/ per occurrence

clean-up/ per occurrence when asked

salting / per occurrence

i have 4 plow trucks and a backhoe for the job if needed.the it is a campus of a school in NJ the frount parking lot is not being plow do to constuction. also all the way to the left where there i are no parking spots also is not being plowed. no sidewalk. but all other lots

linking google map hopefully for you guys to see
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=1776+raritan+rd,+scotch+plains,+nj&sll=40.938415,-74.443359&sspn=1.883904,4.916382&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=1776+Raritan+Rd,+Scotch+Plains,+Union,+New+Jersey+07076&t=h&ll=40.617373,-74.357851&spn=0.003909,0.006866&z=17&output=embed
View Larger Map


----------



## jnmaricic (Sep 7, 2009)

think this is the link

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...601,-74.357185&spn=0.003901,0.009602&t=h&z=17


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is it for all the buildings or only the big one?


----------



## jnmaricic (Sep 7, 2009)

all the buildings


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like about 7 +/- acres, without the front lot.

1 backhoe with pushbox for large lot and 3 trucks for the rest- about 2.5 hours for 2-4" (plug in your hourly rate.)

Salt - 3 tons for lots (dont know how much you are getting it for and want to make off it)

Sidewalks - I cant even tell how much there is.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

hairygary;1043509 said:


> Looks like about 7 +/- acres, without the front lot.
> 
> 1 backhoe with pushbox for large lot and 3 trucks for the rest- about 2.5 hours for 2-4" (plug in your hourly rate.)
> 
> ...


add that up, then put 8% on top of that and id bid it


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Maybe we can help*

We have a snow and ice management estimating CD that is simple and accurate to use. You simply fill in the blanks with your equipment type and size, property size and level of difficulty for each job. It will then calculate time and material based on your company's costs per hour of operation for plowing and material. It will calculate per push, per hour or seasonal pricing.

If you have any questions, check out our web site or give us a call. Thanks and have a great year.


----------

